# Napsgear is the best



## bigryanlion (Apr 27, 2017)

It's hard to talk to people who spend countless hours and hard earned money searching for a source to get anabolic supps. When I think back about making the decision to come back to the gear I recall the feeling of hopelessness as I worried about where I would find a source I could trust and rely on. It had been many years since I last came off and that was mainly because sources like genxxl and ampsntabs had been busted and taken down. When I came across naps I had the initial fear of sending off hard earned money to get back on some good supplements. But then all my products came and then I ordered again with success and again and again and again. I get blood work done regularly and always get high Test and Free Test levels with low Estrogen levels because Naps always providess quality Test as well as trustful anciliaries (AI's).
All good things are worth waiting for so having to wait 3weeks from the time you send money to the time your products show up at your doorstep is just the name of the game. This lifestyle is about patience and consistency so with that said it should be second nature to know a little wait time is to be expected. I have never not received an order and I have never been disappointed. Napsgear is the best source hands down.  

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

